# حمدين صباحي يتصدر إستفتاء صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" للمرشحين للرئاسة بعد تأخره



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

*تعليق منقول من الألف للياء..
-----

**




*​*من  ٣ اسابيع فقط (طبقا لكلنا خالد سعيد) كانت كل المؤشرات تتجه نحو د. عبد  المنعم ابو الفتوح (على الفيس بوك طبعا مش في الشارع) وكان حمدين صباحي  متأخرا جدا...
 اليوم وبعد اربع ساعات فقط رد فيها ٨٥٠٠٠ على استفتاء  نفس الصفحة (كلنا خالد سعيد)، حمدين صباحي في المقدمة وبفارق ملحوظ عن اقرب  منافسيه الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح.
 لم استقر على مرشح بعد، لكن استوقفتني وبشدة سحر الديمقراطية وتأرجح الاصوات!*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مايو 2012)

*حمديييييييييييين | واحد مننا .*
*تفضل حبيبي مولكا :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209759
*أرجو النشر على أوسع نطاق .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حمديييييييييييين | واحد مننا .*
> *تفضل حبيبي مولكا :*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209759
> *أرجو النشر على أوسع نطاق .*



*حمدين صباحى افضل الموجودين .... *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مايو 2012)

*أحبتي الأقباط ، من الواضح أن فرص حمدين صباحي أعلى بكثيييررر من بقية المرشحين غير الإسلاميين ، لذلك أرجو التضافر عند حمدين صباحي .*

*أحبتي المسلمين : إن انتخاب مرشح مثل حمدين لا يعادي الإسلام أبداً بل قال أكد ان في الإسلام "لا تجتمع أمتي على ضلال" ، وبالتالي قرر أن يترك الموضوع للاجماع والتصويت ، أي أن مرشح كهذا كونه غير إسلامي ولكن لا يعادي الإسلام سيجمع وراءه الشعب المصري كله مع الأقليات وهذا ما تصبو إليه الإنسانية في كل مكان .*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 مايو 2012)

أعتقد أن الرئاسة - إن تمت - فلن تخرج عن هؤلاء الثلاثة
1- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح

2- محمد مرسى

3- عمرو موسى 

واغلب ظنى أن أنا الفتوح سينتزعها 
فقد زادت قاعدته بعد خروج حازم


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> واغلب ظنى أن أنا الفتوح سينتزعها
> فقد زادت قاعدته بعد خروج حازم




*كلام مش مظبوط .... ارتباطة بالأخوان اسقط شعبيته وفضح اكاذيبه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2012)

*علاء الأسوانى عبر حسابه على تويتر: سأدعم حمدين صباحي للرئاسة لأنه يملك تاريخا نضاليا مشرفا ولم يساوم قط على مبادئه وله رؤية واضحة محددة في بناء الدولة المدنية الديمقراطية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

حمدين صباحي هنتخبه


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

*
أبو الفتوح ينضم لمسيرة العباسية تضامناً مع معتصمي وزارة الدفاع
http://www.shorouknews.com/​news/​view.aspx?cdate=02052012&id=afa​d6e9d-55e8-4c15-85e9-d3e35b94e​81a
 أبو الفتوح: يجب محاكمة من حاول إقتحام وزارة الدفاع
http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/​news29923_1.aspx
 --------
 أبو الفتوح: شرفاء مصر يهتفون يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
http://www.almogaz.com/​politics/news/2012/05/7/266307
 أبو الفتوح: سأستعين بكل وطني شريف أمثال المشير طنطاوي 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=tCdk6bQ2n7g
 ------------
 أبو الفتوح: عمر سليمان شخصية وطنية 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=lXfKxKP5Y8U
 أبو الفتوح: يجب معاقبة عمر سليمان جنائياً وسياسياً 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=rGgAMQBp-q0&feature=rel​ated
 ---------
 أبو الفتوح: أعترف بدولة إسرائيل
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=lBDakwEknoU
 أبو الفتوح: أنا لا أعترف بإسرائيل حتى الآن
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=uncRcoV68q4&feature=you​tu.be
 -------------
 أبو الفتوح: على الرئيس القادم إحترام إتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=lBDakwEknoU
 أبو الفتوح: إذا أصبحت رئيساً سوف أعدل أو ألغي معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل 
http://dostorasly.com/news/​view.aspx?cdate=20032012&id=db8​36a91-4cd7-4202-bdf3-f6e0d5724​d0c
 ----------------
 أبو الفتوح يؤيد الدعوة للعصيان المدني 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=pCbX1MVV7J8&feature=you​tu.be
 أبو الفتوح: لست مع العصيان المدني
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=yWYJEx8puwE

أبو الفتوح مكس ...كل حاجة والعكس*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أبو الفتوح ينضم لمسيرة العباسية تضامناً مع معتصمي وزارة الدفاع*
> *http://www.shorouknews.com/​news/​view.aspx?cdate=02052012&id=afa​d6e9d-55e8-4c15-85e9-d3e35b94e​81a*
> *أبو الفتوح: يجب محاكمة من حاول إقتحام وزارة الدفاع*
> *http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/​news29923_1.aspx*
> ...


 *يجب نشرها على أوسع نطاق وبالسرعة الكلية وسأبدأ من الآن .*


----------



## V mary (12 مايو 2012)

ابو الفتوح بعد اخر مناظرة لية مع عمرو موسي المواضيع كبرت منه علي الاخر وربنا يرحمنا ويتدخل شكرًا اخي صوت صارخ علي التوضيح بالبراهين علشان اللي مش مقتنع يقتنع عن يقين


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

*قائمه بعض من مؤيدين المرشح الرئاسى " حمدين صباحي "

فاروق الباز - عبد الرحمن الأبنودي - الروائي الدكتور علاء الأسواني - عمرو حمزاوى -  الفنان هانى رمزى - الدكتور محمد غنيم رائد زراعة الكلي في مصر - الناشط السياسي أحمد حرارة - الفنان التشكيلي الكبير حلمي التوني - الفنان رياض الخولي, - عبدالحكيم عبد الناصر نجل الزعيم جمال عبدالناصر - الاعلامي حمدي قنديل - الاعلامي محمود سعد - الشاعر الكبير سيد حجاب - الشاعر الكبير جمال بخيت - الاعلامي عمر بطيشة - الاعلامية فريدة الشوباشي - الخبير الاقتصادي الدكتور أحمد السيد النجار - الكاتب مدحت العدل - المنتج محمد العدل - الروائي والكاتب محمد المنسي قنديل  - الاعلامي الشاب يوسف الحسيني  - الفنان نبيل الحلفاوي  - الفنان صلاح السعدني - الفنان خالد الصاوي - الفنان محمد وفيق - الفنان توفيق عبدالحميد - الفنان سامح السريطي - الفنان أحمد عبدالعزيز - الفنان طارق الدسوقي - الفنان فتحي عبدالوهاب - الفنان صبري فواز - الفنانة إسعاد يونس - الفنانة راندا البحيري -  المخرج مجدي أحمد علي -  الكاتب الكبير شفيق أحمد على - الشاعر سامح آل علي - الناشط أحمد دومة - الشاعر هشام الجخ - المخرج المسرحي ياسر صادق - المخرج السينمائى أحمد ماهر - الكاتب الصحفي عبدالله السناوي - الكاتب الصحفي جمال فهمي عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين - الكاتب الصحفي يحيى قلاش، السكرتير العام السابق لنقابة الصحفيين - الكاتب الصحفى بالأهرام كمال جاب الله - الكاتبة الصحفية ميرفت شعيب - الكاتبة ليلى الجبالي - الكاتب الصحفي حامد عز الدين المهندس طارق النبرواي القيادي في نقابة المهندسين - المهندس محمد الأشقر القيادي في حركة كفاية - النائب علاء عبدالمنعم - النائب عن الحزب المصري الديمقراطي باسم كامل - النائب عن كتلة الثورة مستمرة مصطفى الجندي - النائب عن "الحرية والعدالة" محمد عامر - النائب محمد العمدة - النائب أمين اسكندر - النائب كمال أبوعيطة النائب محمد منيب - النائب نصري الدوانسي - النائب مجدي المعصرواي - النائب سعد عبود - النائب محمد السعيد إدريس - والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد - أسرة شهيد إمبابة محمد سيد عبداللطيف - أسرة الشهيد محمد خالد شهيد الألتراس فى موقعة بورسعيد - أسرة شهيد المنيا محمد عبد الله، الذي استشهد في أحداث مجلس الوزراء - والدة شهيد هندسة عين شمس الطالب محمد مصطفى الذى استشهد فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء - حزب الكرامة، الذي شارك في تأسيسه - الحزب الناصري - حزب المؤتمر الشعبي الناصري "تحت التأسيس" - اتحاد الثروة السمكية - اتحاد المهنيين والحرفيين العاملين في التشييد والبناء الذي يضم آلاف العاملين في قطاع التشييد والبناء

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

*لدعم حمدين صباحي ماديا ابعت رساله لرقم 95521 
تكلفه الرساله 5 جنيه *


----------



## عمادفايز (12 مايو 2012)

*اخوتى الاحباء اريد مساعدتكم فى امر ما وهو انى سمعت انه يوجد مايسمى شبة اتفاق بين حمدين وابو الفتوح على ان من سيفوز بالرئاسة سيجعل من الاخر نائبا له .
ومن ثم فقد بحثت فى النت عن اى تصاريح ادلى بها حمدين بخصوص هذا الشأن فلم اتوصل لشىء فمن لدية اى معلومات ارجو ان يفيدنى حتى احدد موقفى منه اى (حمدين)​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

عمادفايز قال:


> *اخوتى الاحباء اريد مساعدتكم فى امر ما وهو انى سمعت انه يوجد مايسمى شبة اتفاق بين حمدين وابو الفتوح على ان من سيفوز بالرئاسة سيجعل من الاخر نائبا له .
> ومن ثم فقد بحثت فى النت عن اى تصاريح ادلى بها حمدين بخصوص هذا الشأن فلم اتوصل لشىء فمن لدية اى معلومات ارجو ان يفيدنى حتى احدد موقفى منه اى (حمدين)​*



*كلام غير مظبوط .... فيه اتفاق بعدم التجريح .... فقط .... رغم أن فتوحة نقض العهد, كشيمة الأخوان, وتكلم عن مرض صباحى ....*


----------



## عمادفايز (12 مايو 2012)

*شكرا صوت صارخ لتعب محبتك وللتوضيح​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مايو 2012)

خلينا واقعين ولا نخدع انفسنا زى مقال الصديق لن تخرج الرئاسة عن 
عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح
محمد مرسى
عمرو موسى 
وغير كده يبقى بنخدع انفسنا/SIZE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> خلينا واقعين ولا نخدع انفسنا زى مقال الصديق لن تخرج الرئاسة عن
> عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح
> محمد مرسى
> عمرو موسى
> وغير كده يبقى بنخدع انفسنا/SIZE]






*حبيبى لا تحجر على فكر أحد .... وليكن لكل منا فكر خاص به ...

استفتاء كلنا خالد سعيد الساعة 20  10 مساءا
صباحى 94,548
ابو الفتوح 65,098​*


----------

